

Massive Loophole in Google Apps - jakeludington
http://www.lockergnome.com/web/2011/02/01/google-apps-domains-loophole/

======
zck
This...doesn't seem massive. From the article:

>I don’t have access to DNS settings to point MX records to Google Apps or set
up CNAME forwarding for things like calendaring. But my claim means that when
SeattleTimes.com decides to switch to Google Apps in the future, it will have
to jump through extra hoops to get there.

So...no harm done, just a bit more annoying if and when SeattleTimes.com
decides to set up Google Apps? If you can't actually do anything, or prevent
SeattleTimes.com from doing something, this isn't a massive loophole. Should
it be changed? Sure, why not. Is it a giant problem? No.

